# Getting Nervous



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

First time labor coach here with first time freshners. I had one kid out in Dec. but she wasn't a ff and by the time DH found her she was all done so not much practice was had there. I thought Misty would be my first to go but I think CoCo might. I have 3 does: CoCo, Misty, Windy

CoCo: Her udder had really grown overnight and she protrudes when she sits, acting offish. She's normally a lovebug but wanted nothing to do with me today (except take the animal cracker) 

















Misty: Ligs are soft, still being a lovebug. Loves her belly scratched. Udder isn't tight but getting there. 

















Windy: Always standoffish but getting friendlier, she'll be the last to go.

















The pics make them look small but they sure look huge to me out waddling around in the left over snow and mud. We had 12" of snow on Sat. and now it's 50* and we have mud and ponds everywhere. I'll be so glad when warm dry weather finely gets here. Thanks for looking at my pics, off to clean the kidding stalls in the barn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure it will all go well. Goats tend to do a lot on their own.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I also have 3 FFs due in the next couple weeks so I am feeling nervous too! I was however there for my 1st doe to kid (who wasn't FF) and managed to be there for only 1 out of my 3 ewes to lamb... luckily I was there for that one because she needed help. 

Anyway the good news is TGS folks are on the board almost around the clock so if you ever have any trouble you can post or call... also chances are that some kind of instinct will kick in for you if something does go wrong. Like when my sheep's lamb was presented wrong, I did what needed to be done, which was to reach in and pull out the legs of a really big ram lamb. I have never assisted before and I honestly barely remember how everything happened but I knew I needed to help so I did and now the ewe is a happy mom of twins.

Good luck!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The one big thing I learned last year was to pay attention to more than just the one you think is going to kid first. I only had two pregnant, and was only watching the one that I thought should be kidding. The other one was in labor too, and she kidded first. I lost a kid, I think it may have been my fault. I still feel terrible about that. Yesterday I knew two were getting close, and it was the one that was due later that kidded first again. This time I was watching. Even though I didn't think she was going to kid. 

I do think if they need help you just do what you have to do. It's almost something that just happens. I know what you mean about being nervous, though. I've been really nervous this year, and I have three to go, so I still am. 

Good luck with them!

Jan


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't blame you for being nervous. I have had a bad year this year and I just want to get the next two does over with, which is a step up because I just wanted their kids to "Poof" be gone a day ago. Now I am just going to be careful and alert. I wish you the best of luck with your kiddings!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope it all goes very well for you and your lovely ladies!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Misty's (the grey one) ligs are getting low and starting to go. She's filling up. If I go by her first heat then today is day 151 if I go by the other then she's still got 18 days or so and I don't think she'll hold that long, I can barely feel her ligs like I could two days ago. She's going in the barn tonight.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Good idea. Easier to keep an eye on them and help if needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... she sounds pretty close.... Happy Kidding... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Misty had her baby....a boy! I was soooo hoping for a girl, her poll didn't smell bucky at all unlike CoCo's who smells really stinky. 

Will post pics in the birth announcement side and I have a question about her accepting it cause she's head butting it all around the pen. I also have a few new additions. Weee....I love goats!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

My last and final goat had her baby. Not to much difficulties and the first birth I was able to attend :clap: It looks like an oreo cookie or a jersey calf. Will post pics in a bit when it's dried off and I can get the sex.

We also ended up with two little boer babies that were born Thursday. My son is bottle feeding them. I'll get pics of them as well.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new little ones! What did your last doe end up having? I'm still waiting on my last two to kid. The one''s ligaments are going-but not quite gone. They are first fresheners-but so far this year's gone well with kidding for me for the most part.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats...glad it went well.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Grats! So glad everything went well


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great, wonderful news. I can't wait for the pics. Congrats on the kids...


----------

